
Hacker-Proof Code Confirmed - signa11
https://www.quantamagazine.org/formal-verification-creates-hacker-proof-code-20160920
======
PQfanboy
Formal verification:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formal_verification](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formal_verification)

